# Beamswork Led Quad 60" 3W Timer Ready Lights



## vinniegambini

I just got these lights and of course it came with out instructions. I've searched the internet and can't find any. Thought someone may have the same lights and could point me towards some instructions on how to set these lights up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ægir

Can you post pictures of the fixture? This was all I could find, and it does note that no instructions are included:



> Simple Time Setting & Programming below *this product does not include a manual instruction*
> 
> 1. First, attach the electrical cord of OEM digital timer unit to the access port on the side of LED light fixture (Timer Ready) before plugging the main power cord to the wall outlet.
> 
> 2. Now, the readout of OEM digital timer unit blinks, all LED bulbs blinks once, and the manual on/off switch is overridden after the power source is engaged.
> 
> 3. At any time, press & hold both "green" and "blue" buttons for a couple seconds to set a current time; enter # of hour with "green" button; enter # of minute with "blue" button; your current time now is set.
> 
> 4. With your current time already set, press & hold "green" button for a couple seconds; the readout shows "ON", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power on all 10,000k LEDs (Reef LED fixture) or larger # of LEDs (Fresh Water Planted LED fixture) automatically; momentarily, the readout shows "OFF", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power off all 10,000k LEDs (Reef LED fixture) automatically, or vice versa.
> 
> 5. Also with your current time already set, press & hold "blue" button for a couple seconds; the readout shows "ON", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power on all Actinic Blue LEDs (Reef LED fixture) or smaller # of LEDs (Fresh Water Planted LED fixture) automatically; momentarily, the readout shows "OFF", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power off all Actinic Blue LEDs (Reef LED fixture) automatically, or vice versa.
> 
> 6. Repeat all procedures if the OEM digital timer has been reset to default (the readout blinks) or the main power source has been cut off.


----------



## vinniegambini

Yes I saw that and that is for the timer. Let me put take some pics. It is this one: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Marine-Reef-p/56528.htm



Ægir said:


> Can you post pictures of the fixture? This was all I could find, and it does note that no instructions are included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Time Setting & Programming below *this product does not include a manual instruction*
> 
> 1. First, attach the electrical cord of OEM digital timer unit to the access port on the side of LED light fixture (Timer Ready) before plugging the main power cord to the wall outlet.
> 
> 2. Now, the readout of OEM digital timer unit blinks, all LED bulbs blinks once, and the manual on/off switch is overridden after the power source is engaged.
> 
> 3. At any time, press & hold both "green" and "blue" buttons for a couple seconds to set a current time; enter # of hour with "green" button; enter # of minute with "blue" button; your current time now is set.
> 
> 4. With your current time already set, press & hold "green" button for a couple seconds; the readout shows "ON", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power on all 10,000k LEDs (Reef LED fixture) or larger # of LEDs (Fresh Water Planted LED fixture) automatically; momentarily, the readout shows "OFF", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power off all 10,000k LEDs (Reef LED fixture) automatically, or vice versa.
> 
> 5. Also with your current time already set, press & hold "blue" button for a couple seconds; the readout shows "ON", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power on all Actinic Blue LEDs (Reef LED fixture) or smaller # of LEDs (Fresh Water Planted LED fixture) automatically; momentarily, the readout shows "OFF", then enter your desired time (hour & minute) to power off all Actinic Blue LEDs (Reef LED fixture) automatically, or vice versa.
> 
> 6. Repeat all procedures if the OEM digital timer has been reset to default (the readout blinks) or the main power source has been cut off.
Click to expand...


----------



## vinniegambini

Here are some pics of what I'm working with.


----------



## Ægir

If you arent using the timer module, it should be plug and play controlled by the switch on the ballast. I would assume all 3 have different plugs on the fixture end, or are labeled.

What seems to be your hang up?


----------



## vinniegambini

Just seems like a lot of stuff to connect compared to the plug and go. I have 4 fans-- should I use all 4 or can I get away with less? Can I lay the lighting unit right on top of the glass or should I use the brackets and make a space between the glass and the lighting unit?


----------



## Ægir

I would use all 4 fans, as it will prolong the life of the fixture.

Dont set it on the glass, as it can overheat and melt the center brace.


----------



## vinniegambini

Thanks for the info! Greatly appreciated. Also, will the timer control all the lights or do I have to get a second timer. I noticed another output next to where I put the timer in. Got to work on timer tomorrow.


----------



## Ægir

I would think it controls everything but... I am not familiar with the fixture or timer.

Play around with it and see what happens!


----------



## vinniegambini

Actually got the timer set up this morning. The lights look incredible.


----------



## Ægir

Nice, if possible you should post some pics of the setup and how you wired things up for future members.


----------



## vinniegambini

That actually sounds like a great idea. But now having problems with the timer. It only turns on half of the strip of lights. I sent an email to the people I bought it from and see if they have an answer for the problem.


----------

